# When considering whether to date a man, do you consider this?



## Rascal

When trying to decide if you are interested in dating a guy, do you ever wonder how big his penis is before you actually see it? 

I have asked my wife this question once. She said that women look at a man's hands or feet to get an estimate on how well he is endowed. I don't know how accurate that is.:rofl:

Now my question is this: just how much of a consideration is this? Does it even cross your mind when your looking at a guy? At what point in the dating process, do you begin to wonder..if at all? Do you wait with anticipation when the moment of revelation is almost at hand? Or am I making too much about nothing?

Ladies? Please enlighten me on this. I have always wondered. :scratchhead:


----------



## bilbo99

Hand and feet size has nothing to do with penis size, at all. :wtf:


----------



## SouthernMiss

I have a fair bit of experience...and in my experience...which is certainly NO scientific study...I do note the size of a guy's feet, hands, nose and ears in making an "estimation" of penis size. (Well when I was in the dating game anyway) It's not sure-fire, but I find it to be fairly accurate in giving some idea of what's going on "down below."

However, I find that girth matters at least as much, if not more, than length...so it's not really helpful that way anyway.

If I'm interested in dating a guy (as a single woman, again), yes, I do care what his package has to offer. If I thought a guy might have a small package, I would still date him though...and find out for myself in fairly short order...as part of discovering him overall. 

It's just one piece of the puzzle in finding the perfect mate.

It's no different than a guy checking out a woman's boobs while sizing up whether he'd date her. It's not a deal breaker necessarily, but it's good to know lol


----------



## RandomDude

STBX measured everything with her theory that everything should generally be proportionate and she has had many past experiences to confirm her little theory as well as exceptions. Still, she sizes people up, same as your wife, and same as most women methinks. Would be interested to see responses that contradict this however


----------



## Holland

No I don't wonder what size a man's penis is before the reveal.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

I'm dating a guy who participated in World Naked Bike Day and has photos on his FB page, so I didn't have to wonder. 

But I think if it matters to someone, then they should ask before getting involved, kind of along the same lines you would ask about std's or cold sores or whether they smoke or not. If it's a deal breaker, do your q & a beforehand. If you're too shy, then maybe you should consider how much it really means to you, and the penalty for not speaking up.

And guys, if you think you have a small one and it's important to you to know it won't be a deal breaker, ask up front. If you're okay with dealing with investing time in a relationship without knowing, that too.


----------



## kilgore

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I'm dating a guy who participated in World Naked Bike Day and has photos on his FB page, so I didn't have to wonder.
> 
> But I think if it matters to someone, then they should ask before getting involved, kind of along the same lines you would ask about std's or cold sores or whether they smoke or not. If it's a deal breaker, do your q & a beforehand. If you're too shy, then maybe you should consider how much it really means to you, and the penalty for not speaking up.
> 
> And guys, if you think you have a small one and it's important to you to know it won't be a deal breaker, ask up front. If you're okay with dealing with investing time in a relationship without knowing, that too.


Asking up front seems a bit much. I never experienced that as a man and likely would have been taken aback. Though maybe amused. Or scarred. Or both.


----------



## kilgore

SouthernMiss said:


> I have a fair bit of experience...and in my experience...which is certainly NO scientific study...I do note the size of a guy's feet, hands, nose and ears in making an "estimation" of penis size. (Well when I was in the dating game anyway) It's not sure-fire, but I find it to be fairly accurate in giving some idea of what's going on "down below."
> 
> However, I find that girth matters at least as much, if not more, than length...so it's not really helpful that way anyway.
> 
> If I'm interested in dating a guy (as a single woman, again), yes, I do care what his package has to offer. If I thought a guy might have a small package, I would still date him though...and find out for myself in fairly short order...as part of discovering him overall.
> 
> It's just one piece of the puzzle in finding the perfect mate.
> 
> It's no different than a guy checking out a woman's boobs while sizing up whether he'd date her. It's not a deal breaker necessarily, but it's good to know lol


The big difference is that a man can look at a woman's boobs and just know. But a woman is only guessing.


----------



## EleGirl

No I've never wondered about that.

What I want to know if why you are even thinking about this.


----------



## EleGirl

kilgore said:


> The big difference is that a man can look at a woman's boobs and just know. But a woman is only guessing.


Not if she's wearing a padded, pushup bra.


----------



## WellyVamp

Yes, I do wonder about the size a man's member when I'm interested, but it would be weird to ask him to get it out so I can have a look.

I've been surprised in the past. Body type, build and hands and feet don't seem to have anything to do with the length and girth.

This why many people like to try before they buy.


----------



## RandomDude

Holland said:


> No I don't wonder what size a man's penis is before the reveal.


She lies


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Rascal said:


> When trying to decide if you are interested in dating a guy, do you ever wonder how big his penis is before you actually see it?


For past partners I never wondered.

For SO because I knew him since we were young,I DEFINITELY wondered 

Before we started really dating we had this cute little phase of texting,emailing,and phone conversations.We discussed all kinds of things and even sent some sexy messages once in a while too. By the time we went on our first official one on one date I was dying to know what his body was like with no clothes 

Later when I found out,I was totally pleased.


----------



## samyeagar

My SO recently told me that when we first started to get to know each other before we slept together, she and her friends figured I would be bad in bed because I was such a good guy. Their experience was good guy=bad in bed. She's glad I proved to be the exception


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yes, I consider it, and yes, I would walk away if it didn't measure up.


----------



## NextTimeAround

As a woman, yeah, I would think about it. But I never turned down a guy because he was too small. I dated a guy who was smallish but he was good (in bed) in many ways. turns out he was on the rebound, so I was the one who got screwed.

the biggest guy I dated only ejcaulated once in a 2 year relationship and hated to giving oral sex (he loved getting it). After going roundy roundy with him, his favorite battle cry was that he didn't know what I was comfortable with. When I would start explaining, he would change the subject. When I denied him sex, he would then go down on me. In exasperation, I said that I have tried every way to communicate to you what I want. He then accused me of being communicator even though 1) he said that communication is the key to a good relationship and 2) he wanted a long term relationship with me. Hookay.....

I hate the way women joke about how tiny a man is or if he's anarse of some sort, he must also have a small wee-wee as well.

I think men who talk about women who as if they are stretched out are equally immature as well.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

EleGirl said:


> Not if she's wearing a padded, pushup bra.


And women have to be wary of the shower vs. the grower. Flaccid state may not give you the whole picture.


----------



## diwali123

Sometimes it's about one eighth the size.


----------



## Mavash.

I never wondered but I also married young.

If I were dating now I'd probably think about it.


----------



## Almostrecovered

stop thinking about my penis!!


----------



## samyeagar

I'm not sure guys think about things like this the same way. Granted, it's a bit easier to see what you are getting when looking at a woman, but still, unless she had something circus freaky bizarre going on, I'm not sure it would matter all that much.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I know my husband thought about this in the same way. If the sex hadn't been good for whatever reason, he would have dumped me. I would have dumped him for that, too. 

After already being divorced once from a sexless marriage, I sure as heck am never going to make that mistake again. Love doesn't "conquer" sexual mismatches.


----------



## MyrnaLoy

No, I really never thought about it. Never really wondered what the guy looks like with his clothes off either. Maybe I'm weird, but its never been a conversation amongst any female friends of mine either. We've talked about size after we've seen it, but not before. Seems pointless, but everyone is different. I only slept with 1 guy who had a small enough penis that made a difference. There are so many other factors in a relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> I know my husband thought about this in the same way. If the sex hadn't been good for whatever reason, he would have dumped me. I would have dumped him for that, too.
> 
> After already being divorced once from a sexless marriage, I sure as heck am never going to make that mistake again. Love doesn't "conquer" sexual mismatches.


I certainly thought about whether or not the sex would be good, but didn't spend a lot of time thinking about the physical body parts. Good body parts doth not good sex make.


----------



## Faithful Wife

"Good body parts doth not good sex make."



Yes, they do. I have to like looking at what I'm f*cking.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> "Good body parts doth not good sex make."
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do. I have to like looking at what I'm f*cking.


No they don't. Great parts can still suck in bed. Good parts =/= good sex.


----------



## mablenc

Nah, you just cross your fingers and hope its not a Micropenis.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ok I'll be more specific....when hunting for my husband, I made sure he:

*Has a beautiful body I want to look at

*Has incredible sexual skill

*Has a delicious penis



There you go. I wanted it all, and I got it all, and I would not have settled on any of the above.


----------



## samyeagar

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok I'll be more specific....when hunting for my husband, I made sure he:
> 
> *Has a beautiful body I want to look at
> 
> *Has incredible sexual skill
> 
> *Has a delicious penis
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. I wanted it all, and I got it all, and I would not have settled on any of the above.


There ya go...it's a package deal, pun intended


----------



## Snow cherry

I've never ever wondered what any mans penis looks like. In fact I figure all men's look basically the same. I wouldn't be able to pick out H's in a lineup.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wow, Snow Cherry! Really?


----------



## Cosmos

At the initial dating stage I'm more interested in his 'brain size' That isn't to say his sexual performance wouldn't be of importance - just not something that was ever foremost in my mind when someone asked me out on a date.


----------



## Faithful Wife

LOL! Well, I'm assuming we are talking about a man who we've already accepted a date or two with, therefore, it is assumed he already passed the "is he smart enough to date me" test, before we start doing the "pants check" test.


----------



## Anonymous07

Rascal said:


> When trying to decide if you are interested in dating a guy, do you ever wonder how big his penis is before you actually see it?
> 
> I have asked my wife this question once. She said that women look at a man's hands or feet to get an estimate on how well he is endowed. I don't know how accurate that is.:rofl:
> 
> Now my question is this: just how much of a consideration is this? Does it even cross your mind when your looking at a guy? At what point in the dating process, do you begin to wonder..if at all? Do you wait with anticipation when the moment of revelation is almost at hand? Or am I making too much about nothing?
> 
> Ladies? Please enlighten me on this. I have always wondered. :scratchhead:


Hand and feet size has nothing to do with penis size...

I never thought about the possible size of my husband's penis when we were dating because it wasn't that important to me. I was much more interested in the man he is, with how he acted and his other characteristics(kind, respectful, smart, honest, loyal, etc.). My thought was that if he had a big penis, that would be a bonus, but it wouldn't be some deal breaker or something I would put a lot of thought into. It's just not that big of a deal, even though I was lucky in getting that 'bonus' perk. 

I will never understand why guys think so much about their penis.


----------



## committed4ever

I was only 18, a virgin, and too busy trying to keep it that way so I wouldn't become one of his endless conquests. So thoughts of size never crossed my mind. However eventually I was unable to resist the seduction.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Part of the reason I was thinking about SO's penis is bc I'm nosey and think nakedness is fascinating.


----------



## Prodigal

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I'm dating a guy who participated in World Naked Bike Day and has photos on his FB page, so I didn't have to wonder.


I'm intrigued. How did he manage to comfortably sit on the seat with his equipment just hanging out there? Sounds like it would hurt!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Rascal said:


> When trying to decide if you are interested in dating a guy, do you ever wonder how big his penis is before you actually see it?
> 
> Does it even cross your mind when your looking at a guy? At what point in the dating process, do you begin to wonder..if at all? Do you wait with anticipation when the moment of revelation is almost at hand? Or am I making too much about nothing?


So long as it's not Micro, it wouldn't be an issue for me... Average works just dandy...never miss an orgasm...

Many other things would be on my mind... DESIRE and drive for sex would be 50 times higher on my radar than this question... so long as it worked...

When I met my husband in my teens, the thought never crossed my mind ...though I did wonder if that thing ever went DOWN.... I was too uneducated to know they come in all shapes & sizes... 

Thank God he was Average... as he had a hell of a time penetrating me...to the point I needed to see the OBGYN after we married.... so Mr BIG DONG could have been a disaster.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I did think about H's before we had sex - I was very satisfied when I finally got to see it!


----------



## RandomDude

> Nah, you just cross your fingers and hope its not a Micropenis.





SimplyAmorous said:


> So long as it's not Micro,


Come on, micros need love too!

So in the end size DOES matter? 
Hehe


----------



## diwali123

All three guys I've been in LTRs with were between 7-8 inches so I kind of assume that's what is normal at this point. True story.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I wonder, but don't dwell on it. Most men are perfectly adequate. I'm more inclined to wonder about what they will and won't do than what size they are. Sometimes it's obvious if they are large; other times they are growers vs. showers. No sense in speculating. Whether or not he's a good kisser is way more important than penis size, to me.


----------



## RandomDude

Heh reminds me really, how the kiss is so much more of a dealbreaker when it comes to dating/relationships yet men still focus on the size of their members instead! Kinda like how most men don't really care about big bewbies in reality but women are still insecure about it!

Humanity can sometimes be a few facepalms short of madness


----------



## Rascal

EleGirl said:


> What I want to know if why you are even thinking about this.


I have steadily become curious over the years from watching the reaction of women I have been with. Their faces would light up like I had just given them a 10 carat diamond ring. After awhile, I slowly began to realize that I must be blessed. Seeing the same reaction over and over again got me wondering (usually as I laid there watching them playing with me) just how much pre-thought do women put into it?

The downside of having a big **** is that it is not exactly a "selling feature". It's not something you can usually use as a conversation starter when meeting women. It does help to keep them, though.


----------



## diwali123

Just curious but how big? Because people here seem to think 7 inches is frickin huge. Lol


----------



## kilgore

diwali123 said:


> Just curious but how big? Because people here seem to think 7 inches is frickin huge. Lol


It totally is, I think.


----------



## diwali123

Damn. Like porn star big?


----------



## kilgore

diwali123 said:


> Damn. Like porn star big?


Compared to me


----------



## PreRaphaelite

diwali123 said:


> Just curious but how big? Because people here seem to think 7 inches is frickin huge. Lol


7 inches is pretty big. 8 inches is quite large. 9 inches is huge.

Then there are the guys who claim to have 5-6" of girth, since that's the new fad. Seems now like EVERY guy has that much girth because they've heard stories out there about how girth makes a women orgasm out of their minds. Yeah sure. 6" of girth is incredibly thick, but now all our young men seem to have that much. Umm-hmm.

And. . . the more attention a man or a woman pays to that, the more I guess neither of them will really enjoy sex. Unless of course she gets lucky and lands Mr. Bigkock, who usually has not one but two swollen heads for the price of one.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I can tell you, never having kids and hitting menopause, a small penis is desirable. 

(I should also add I am in the unfortunate position that I can't use any hormonal remedy since I have hormonal cancer in remission.)


----------



## Holland

RandomDude said:


> She lies


hah I thought this was funny. But seriously I have never thought about the size before seeing it.

I have only ever met a few d.i.c.k.s that were only good for one go, but that had nothing to do with their size, it was more to do with the man behind the d.i.c.k


----------



## ScarletBegonias

diwali123 said:


> Just curious but how big? Because people here seem to think 7 inches is frickin huge. Lol


7 is ok but I prefer somewhere around the 5 1/2-6 1/2 range.Anything over 7 is painful,depending on the position even 7 can hurt.

I don't like a super thick penis either.Doesn't matter how turned on I am,if he has a penis that's too fat,it's uncomfortable.


----------



## RandomDude

I still remember a few people (ironically both women AND men) who always thought penis shapes were based on body shape (not just size) - for example:
Tall and skinny = pencil penis
Short and stocky = tree stump
:rofl:

Regardless it's a joke often played


----------



## Mavash.

NextTimeAround said:


> I can tell you, never having kids and hitting menopause, a small penis is desirable.
> 
> (I should also add I am in the unfortunate position that I can't use any hormonal remedy since I have hormonal cancer in remission.)


I've had THREE kids, am in menopause, on hormones, and I still like a small to average penis.


----------



## PreRaphaelite

ScarletBegonias said:


> 7 is ok but I prefer somewhere around the 5 1/2-6 1/2 range.Anything over 7 is painful,depending on the position even 7 can hurt.
> 
> I don't like a super thick penis either.Doesn't matter how turned on I am,if he has a penis that's too fat,it's uncomfortable.


I've heard a number of women say exactly that. And no, they weren't trying to make me feel better.

For many women, bigger is not better.

I also knew a guy who was on the large side of large, and over a few beers he told me that more often than not it's created problems for him. He had to break off the relation with a woman he really dug because she was very sensitive and experienced too much vaginal tearing.


----------



## Dollystanford

don't say 'fat penis' it makes me LOL


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Dollystanford said:


> don't say 'fat penis' it makes me LOL


 Don't make me say the P word


----------



## ScarletBegonias

PreRaphaelite said:


> I've heard a number of women say exactly that. And no, they weren't trying to make me feel better.
> 
> For many women, bigger is not better.
> 
> I also knew a guy who was on the large side of large, and over a few beers he told me that more often than not it's created problems for him. He had to break off the relation with a woman he really dug because she was very sensitive and experienced too much vaginal tearing.


I ended a relationship with a man bc his penis was freakishly large.I couldn't take it.Told him flat out,dude,I can't handle it.You're awesome but our sex life would be horrible.


----------



## SomedayDig

ScarletBegonias said:


> I ended a relationship with a man bc his penis was freakishly large.I couldn't take it.Told him flat out,dude,I can't handle it.You're awesome but our sex life would be horrible.


LMFAO!!! Classic Scarlet! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

SomedayDig said:


> LMFAO!!! Classic Scarlet! :rofl::rofl:


 Had I stayed w him,my poor vagina would have been destroyed.Or it would have been a sexless relationship and that's unacceptable to me.


----------



## SomedayDig

I can't talk about this with you....lol


----------



## Dollystanford

I'm sure I got a bruised cervix at one point

Which isn't fun


----------



## diwali123

I have a long vagina.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Dollystanford said:


> I'm sure I got a bruised cervix at one point
> 
> Which isn't fun


No, it's not.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

RandomDude said:


> Come on, micros need love too!
> 
> So in the end size DOES matter?
> Hehe


How common is this Random...I looked it up for a second and learned that Parents would likely notice this and the child would get treatment for Testosterone in his youth...and corrected... 

There are plenty of women who CAN'T orgasm regardless of size...through intercourse...I remember reading some of those threads, a husand 7 inches -Big daddy..didn't matter....Oral is their thing...so the MICRO MAN with a golden tongue should do her fine ! 

I am the complete opposite, I have trouble getting there orally...and need the gearshift... so yeah.. it matters to me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

diwali123 said:


> Just curious but how big? Because people here seem to think 7 inches is frickin huge. Lol


Average is 5.5 to 6.00 (near 50% of men fall here).... 
According to this *>>* Mr. Average - The true story about penis size a 7 incher is 1% of men.... 8 inches is 0.3%


----------



## ScarletBegonias

SimplyAmorous said:


> Average is 5.5 to 6.00 (near 50% of men fall here)....
> 
> According to this *>>* Mr. Average - The true story about penis size a 7 incher is 1% of men.... 8 inches is 0.3%


waaaaait a second,I thought all tam men and husbands were 7.5 on the dot? 

 lol at least that's the rumor going around


----------



## SomedayDig

[--------------------------------------------------------------]

Wait...that's NOT 7 inches?!

:rofl:


----------



## PreRaphaelite

SomedayDig said:


> [--------------------------------------------------------------]
> 
> Wait...that's NOT 7 inches?!
> 
> :rofl:


As my grandaddy used to say, holding his two index fingers apart, I caught a fish this big:






I...........................................................................I


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ScarletBegonias said:


> waaaaait a second,I thought all tam men and husbands were 7.5 on the dot?
> 
> lol at least that's the rumor going around


I'm a little amused by this myself...either noone is measuring ...more issues are with inches bigger men...or we all like to over inflate the truth a little as the majority runs around saying "bigger is better"...Just like Alpha is superior too, cutting on the Betas... 

I try to keep it Real.... I got a Beta "Mr Average" in these regards...why play it up....I'm happy.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

SimplyAmorous said:


> I try to keep it Real.... I got a Beta "Mr Average" in these regards...why play it up....I'm happy.


:smthumbup: same here my sweet smokin hot sexy adorable beta man with the average dong


----------



## SomedayDig

I wonder if those guys with the big schlongs drive big trucks?


----------



## diwali123

He could drive a truck but he has a minivan. 
Do you want me to provide proof?


----------



## PreRaphaelite

diwali123 said:


> He could drive a truck but he has a minivan.
> Do you want me to provide proof?


Why yes.


----------



## diwali123

Haha good luck with that. Except I could take a picture of my hand and mark where it starts and ends? Lol.


----------



## PreRaphaelite

diwali123 said:


> Haha good luck with that. Except I could take a picture of my hand and mark where it starts and ends? Lol.


This could get interesting.


----------



## diwali123

You will just have to take my word for it.


----------



## janefw

Rascal said:


> When trying to decide if you are interested in dating a guy, do you ever wonder how big his penis is before you actually see it?
> 
> I have asked my wife this question once. She said that women look at a man's hands or feet to get an estimate on how well he is endowed. I don't know how accurate that is.:rofl:
> 
> Now my question is this: just how much of a consideration is this? Does it even cross your mind when your looking at a guy? At what point in the dating process, do you begin to wonder..if at all? Do you wait with anticipation when the moment of revelation is almost at hand? Or am I making too much about nothing?
> 
> Ladies? Please enlighten me on this. I have always wondered. :scratchhead:


I can honestly say - hand on heart - that I never dated a man and wondered about his penis size or tried to guess it. I guess that's because, for me, the best part of sex is foreplay, because that's the best part for me. So, I may well have looked at his hands and lips and wondered how he would touch and kiss, but I couldn't care less about penis size. And, that said, I have never, ever been disappointed by any man's penis size. 

(That said, I am married so I don't date any more )


----------



## hookares

ScarletBegonias said:


> waaaaait a second,I thought all tam men and husbands were 7.5 on the dot?
> 
> lol at least that's the rumor going around


No, that's the men whose women on this board insist "it doesn't matter, to them".


----------



## kilgore

ScarletBegonias said:


> :smthumbup: same here my sweet smokin hot sexy adorable beta man with the average dong


in the spirit of keeping it real, i guess i am the sexy dude with the short and skinny dong


----------



## kilgore

ScarletBegonias said:


> Don't make me say the P word


*****willow?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

kilgore said:


> *****willow?


p*nties..The lovely Dolly dislikes the word p*nties


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

kilgore said:


> Asking up front seems a bit much. I never experienced that as a man and likely would have been taken aback. Though maybe amused. Or scarred. Or both.


By up front, I meant around the same time you ask about someone's political beliefs, eating habits, sleeping habits, financial habits/preferences, religion or lack of it, exercise and mental health, and std's and hobbies that couples might do, i.e. dancing, etc. 

That is, before getting involved sexually. 

What I mean, is that if you're not really into S&M or whatever you're going to weed that out beforehand, so if you're also into a certain size, or not, you should weed that out too.


I do think it's better to be open-minded about size and not make judgements about what's going to be satisfying or not, but let's face it, if a woman is really wanting and turned on or satisfied only by large or small or whatever, she owes it to herself to do the research beforehand. I wouldn't go so far as to say to take out a measuring tape, but some discussion would be appropriate.


----------



## PreRaphaelite

diwali123 said:


> You will just have to take my word for it.


And here you had my hopes up. . .


----------



## kilgore

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> By up front, I meant around the same time you ask about someone's political beliefs, eating habits, sleeping habits, financial habits/preferences, religion or lack of it, exercise and mental health, and std's and hobbies that couples might do, i.e. dancing, etc.
> 
> That is, before getting involved sexually.
> 
> What I mean, is that if you're not really into S&M or whatever you're going to weed that out beforehand, so if you're also into a certain size, or not, you should weed that out too.
> 
> 
> I do think it's better to be open-minded about size and not make judgements about what's going to be satisfying or not, but let's face it, if a woman is really wanting and turned on or satisfied only by large or small or whatever, she owes it to herself to do the research beforehand. I wouldn't go so far as to say to take out a measuring tape, but some discussion would be appropriate.


I can't even imagine that taking place. Switching roles, I can't imagine a guy every asking a woman how loose her vagina was beforehand.


----------



## belleoftheball

OMG....Hands, feet, noses, and etc...have nothing to do with penis sizes. To answer your question though, yes I have looked at men including my husband before I knew his and wondered how big it was down there.


----------



## kilgore

dragonlady4ever said:


> OMG....Hands, feet, noses, and etc...have nothing to do with penis sizes. To answer your question though, yes I have looked at men including my husband before I knew his and wondered how big it was down there.


That is what I thought.


----------



## belleoftheball

Well it is the truth. I mean do not guys look at women and wonder about things?


----------



## PreRaphaelite

dragonlady4ever said:


> Well it is the truth. I mean do not guys look at women and wonder about things?


WOndering is fine. The question is how seriously you take it. If you see a guy wearing something that highlights a package that looks like something to be proud of, and you see a guy with no noticeable bulge down there, is that enough to make you attracted to guy #1 and not consider guy #2, or if you did consider guy #2, you wouldn't be expecting much in the way of sexual satisfaction?

Just as a side note, if you consider the "thick and hung" gang, you may be surprised at what percentage of them are gay because it's in gay circles where the big c--k fetish plays out the most by far


----------



## kilgore

dragonlady4ever said:


> Well it is the truth. I mean do not guys look at women and wonder about things?


With women it is more obvious, no?


----------



## belleoftheball

PreRaphaelite said:


> WOndering is fine. The question is how seriously you take it. If you see a guy wearing something that highlights a package that looks like something to be proud of, and you see a guy with no noticeable bulge down there, is that enough to make you attracted to guy #1 and not consider guy #2, or if you did consider guy #2, you wouldn't be expecting much in the way of sexual satisfaction?
> 
> Just as a side note, if you consider the "thick and hung" gang, you may be surprised at what percentage of them are gay because it's in gay circles where the big c--k fetish plays out the most by far


Honestly what has always caught my eyes were tight jeans and yes my hubs wears them as well. I hate baggy pants. If a guy has on tight jeans, than it really honestly does not matter how big the package is that goes along. I mean my eyes my stray and wander for them, but I think that answers your question on that.

As far as the "thick and hung" ones, I have been with a couple of them. I really do not care for well hung men. I mean that is just owww, owww, owwwwwww.....


----------



## belleoftheball

kilgore said:


> With women it is more obvious, no?


That may be so, but still do you not stare? Do you not have wandering eyes from time to time? Do you not wander if they are real or fake?


----------



## kilgore

dragonlady4ever said:


> Honestly what has always caught my eyes were tight jeans and yes my hubs wears them as well. I hate baggy pants. If a guy has on tight jeans, than it really honestly does not matter how big the package is that goes along. I mean my eyes my stray and wander for them, but I think that answers your question on that.
> 
> As far as the "thick and hung" ones, I have been with a couple of them. I really do not care for well hung men. I mean that is just owww, owww, owwwwwww.....


That is funny because I always avoided wearing tight jeans.


----------



## belleoftheball

kilgore said:


> That is funny because I always avoided wearing tight jeans.


Can I ask why? Is it that you just do not like them? Or for some other reason?


----------



## kilgore

dragonlady4ever said:


> Can I ask why? Is it that you just do not like them? Or for some other reason?


Answer is in this thread. lol.


----------



## belleoftheball

kilgore said:


> Answer is in this thread. lol.


lol


----------



## kilgore

dragonlady4ever said:


> lol


thx for the support, lol.


----------



## belleoftheball

OMG....now I feel like I total dork, dumb***, and total blonde. Mind you I am not blonde however. I am sorry, but that totally went over my head until now. Uggghhhh I really need to go crawl into bed with the hubs and get some sleep.


----------



## Omego

Rascal said:


> When trying to decide if you are interested in dating a guy, do you ever wonder how big his penis is before you actually see it?
> 
> I have asked my wife this question once. She said that women look at a man's hands or feet to get an estimate on how well he is endowed. I don't know how accurate that is.:rofl:
> 
> Now my question is this: just how much of a consideration is this? Does it even cross your mind when your looking at a guy? At what point in the dating process, do you begin to wonder..if at all? Do you wait with anticipation when the moment of revelation is almost at hand? Or am I making too much about nothing?
> 
> 
> Ladies? Please enlighten me on this. I have always wondered. :scratchhead:


The general sexual allure is revelatory not of penis size, but of general ease with sex and I guess 'skill' in that domain. So that is what makes a man attractive or not. I guess once that 'attractive' vibe has been established, I may wonder about the size but that is definitely not the first thing which would come to mind in deciding whether to date or not.


----------



## Cosmos

RandomDude said:


> Come on, micros need love too!
> 
> So in the end size DOES matter?
> Hehe



A micro penis (spanning less than 7cm) would require a lot of ingenuity in order to have a satisfying sex life. Many women, particularly high drive women, might find this too challenging.


----------



## PreRaphaelite

Cosmos said:


> A micro penis (spanning less than 7cm) would require a lot of ingenuity in order to have a satisfying sex life. Many women, particularly high drive women, might find this too challenging.


See Tyrion the dwarf on Games of Thrones. Probably doesn't have much but is said to be quite inventive! And as he says, he's fun 

If I was deficient so much in that area I'd motivate myself to learn all sorts of erotic arts that would be, well, fun!

It's like people who are blind or deaf. Their deficiency in one area can make them very gifted in another. Learn where your gifts are and cultivate them.

Besides, there are other things in life besides being the satisfying lover that all women are said to desire.


----------



## WyshIknew

It's actually quite refreshing to find that some women are as shallow as us men!


----------



## Cosmos

PreRaphaelite said:


> Besides, there are other things in life besides being the satisfying lover that all women are said to desire.


:iagree: But try flipping that around and telling men that there's more to life than a satisfying sex life with their wives/partners...


----------



## NextTimeAround

kilgore said:


> That is funny because I always avoided wearing tight jeans.



You mean like these:


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

RandomDude said:


> Humanity can sometimes be a few facepalms short of madness


Amen!!! Truer words were never spoken!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

SomedayDig said:


> I wonder if those guys with the big schlongs drive big trucks?



Hubs drives a tiny, lowered, Honda Del Sol as his toy. He says he has no need to compensate with a big ass truck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes, I consider it, and yes, I would walk away if it didn't measure up.


So what counts as 'measuring up'?

(Not particularly aimed at you FW but thought I'd use your post as a reference point.)

It just seems inconceivable to me that you meet a guy, handsome, charming, funny, intelligent and fit who obviously likes/loves you lots. But because he falls short on a ruler by, what, ½" ¼" he would be discarded.:scratchhead:

It is obviously peoples choice to be attracted to what they are attracted to and I wouldn't criticise anyone for that, but it just seems a shame to throw away a bunch of good qualities for the sake of what I am lead to believe is an insignificant factor.

And no, I am not describing myself. Just curious.


----------



## Suspecting

I find it funny that some people here compare penis to breasts as if they were equivalent body parts.


----------



## WyshIknew

Suspecting said:


> I find it funny that some people here compare penis to breasts as if they were equivalent body parts.


Agreed, something I've mentioned before.

What do you see as the difference?

I think for me the main difference is that size of breasts aside from personal preference do not *directly * impact the ability of a man to orgasm.

But an overly large or small penis does/could affect a womans orgasm.


----------



## Almostrecovered

now I have a complex and stuff a sock down there


----------



## WyshIknew

Almostrecovered said:


> now I have a complex and stuff a sock down there


Make sure you stuff it down the front dude.

It has a very detrimental affect on your dating potential if you stuff it down the back.


----------



## Almostrecovered




----------



## Suspecting

WyshIknew said:


> Agreed, something I've mentioned before.
> 
> What do you see as the difference?
> 
> I think for me the main difference is that size of breasts aside from personal preference do not *directly * impact the ability of a man to orgasm.
> 
> But an overly large or small penis does/could affect a womans orgasm.


OK. I was typing a reply but then I read your post again and I think you're being sarcastic? I mean, some guys like to hump between the breasts so maybe the size does matter to them...


----------



## WyshIknew

Suspecting said:


> OK. I was typing a reply but then I read your post again and I think you're being sarcastic? I mean, some guys like to hump between the breasts so maybe the size does matter to them...


No not being sarcastic. I would prob have put an emoticon if so.

Meant during PIV sex.

To be honest if you are a guy and you don't want to marry/have a relationship with a woman because her breasts aren't big enough for a titty wank then you are a pretty useless, shallow excuse for a man.


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf

*Re: Re: When considering whether to date a man, do you consider this?*



Suspecting said:


> OK. I was typing a reply but then I read your post again and I think you're being sarcastic? I mean, some guys like to hump between the breasts so maybe the size does matter to them...


There was a woman here, and her name escapes me, that said she was well endowed enough to suck her own nipples. Her SO had never tried to use them as a sexual enjoyment device. She was upset about his LD. To some degree I think that breast size does matter. Unlike penis size though, breast size can be changed.


----------



## Suspecting

WyshIknew said:


> No not being sarcastic. I would prob have put an emoticon if so.
> 
> Meant during PIV sex.
> 
> To be honest if you are a guy and you don't want to marry/have a relationship with a woman because her breasts aren't big enough for a titty wank then you are a pretty useless, shallow excuse for a man.


Yes, I agree it would be really shallow to dump someone because of that. I don't consider breasts that important and actually I've been with women whose breasts I've not even seen. 

To your original question I think the difference is obvious. Penis is a sex organ while breasts are not.


----------



## diwali123

I've been with all growers so bulge size really doesn't do much for me. Has no relevance to the erection. 
I just never look.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Jakobi Greenleaf said:


> Unlike penis size though, breast size can be changed


A day in the life of a penis enlargement surgeon: London doctor performs four penoplasties a week as demand shoots up | Mail Online


----------



## hookares

It looks like it would be cheaper and safer to just change the recipient than it would be to change the tool of choice.


----------



## diwali123

I don't get the David Beckham thing. In that picture it looks like he has his balls smashed together tightly and maybe a three incher. What am I missing?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Suspecting said:


> Yes, I agree it would be really shallow to dump someone because of that. I don't consider breasts that important and actually I've been with women whose breasts I've not even seen.
> 
> To your original question I think the difference is obvious. Penis is a sex organ while breasts are not.


I think some people would differ with that categorical assessment!
Breasts are a sex organ to many, many people. Of both genders.


----------



## kilgore

dragonlady4ever said:


> OMG....now I feel like I total dork, dumb***, and total blonde. Mind you I am not blonde however. I am sorry, but that totally went over my head until now. Uggghhhh I really need to go crawl into bed with the hubs and get some sleep.


that made me laugh


----------



## All of a sudden

Almostrecovered said:


> stop thinking about my penis!!


Now that you said that I can't stop!:rofl:

I've never seen a turtle penis, google here I come!


----------



## kilgore

All of a sudden said:


> Now that you said that I can't stop!:rofl:
> 
> I've never seen a turtle penis, google here I come!


how was google?


----------



## Suspecting

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I think some people would differ with that categorical assessment!
> Breasts are a sex organ to many, many people. Of both genders.


Those people need to educate themselves since breasts are not sex organs. Sex organ; reproductive organ; genital.


----------



## kilgore

belleoftheball said:


> OMG....now I feel like I total dork, dumb***, and total blonde. Mind you I am not blonde however. I am sorry, but that totally went over my head until now. Uggghhhh I really need to go crawl into bed with the hubs and get some sleep.


hilarious


----------



## belleoftheball

You still making fun of belle and her blonde moments I see...lol

Remember that you are not so innocent either...lol=)


----------



## larry.gray

diwali123 said:


> I've been with all growers so bulge size really doesn't do much for me. Has no relevance to the erection.
> I just never look.


Hmm, all three growers and all three huge. I wonder if that's a pattern?


----------



## belleoftheball

larry.gray said:


> Hmm, all three growers and all three huge. I wonder if that's a pattern?


:rofl:


----------



## kilgore

belleoftheball said:


> You still making fun of belle and her blonde moments I see...lol
> 
> Remember that you are not so innocent either...lol=)


how am i not so innocent? did i have blonde moments?


----------



## 3Xnocharm

I need to read this whole thread, the pages I have read are...interesting! I dont consider a man's size when making the decision to date him or not. However, THAT said...I could not deal with small! NOT that a guy HAS to be BIG, just...not small! Make sense?? A bigger concern of mine is whether or not he is circumcised, actually!  Too small, or uncut both creep me out. And I really really mean no offense to anyone! We all have our preferences, our "thing" that is a :smthumbup: or a :nono:.


----------



## kilgore

belleoftheball said:


> Well it is the truth. I mean do not guys look at women and wonder about things?


not really, bc you can see


----------



## Laila8

3Xnocharm said:


> I need to read this whole thread, the pages I have read are...interesting! I dont consider a man's size when making the decision to date him or not. However, THAT said...I could not deal with small! NOT that a guy HAS to be BIG, just...not small! Make sense?? *A bigger concern of mine is whether or not he is circumcised, actually!*  Too small, or uncut both creep me out. And I really really mean no offense to anyone! We all have our preferences, our "thing" that is a :smthumbup: or a :nono:.


Me too. I wouldn't know how to handle uncut since I've never been with one.

Size doesn't matter too much. I fall in love long before I sleep with a guy, so if I discovered a small penis, I'd already be in love with him and I could work with it.


----------



## belleoftheball

Oh kilgore you are not so innocent either. Now just admit it


----------



## hambone

Suspecting said:


> Those people need to educate themselves since breasts are not sex organs. Sex organ; reproductive organ; genital.


I beg to differ. Some women can orgasm just playing with their breast.


----------



## kilgore

belleoftheball said:


> Oh kilgore you are not so innocent either. Now just admit it


i am still confused by that, though amused


----------



## Sama

it never crosses my mind - as long as the man was a giver and tried his best size doesnt matter to me - its whats attached to the penis that counts lol


----------



## dream_weaver

My XH's was shorter than new partner but thicker which caused some issues as even with lube it hurt....he was also circumcised. New partner has not been cut & I prefer the look or maybe it's just cos it's on him. I did'nt think about the size of my new partners' package before we did the deed but I am more than happy & satisfied....


----------



## SurpriseMyself

The surest way to know a man's size is to look at the shape of his fingers. If his fingers are the same girth pretty much down to the tip, then he's pretty well endowed. If his fingers get smaller toward the tip, then he's not. 

I've also found that the biggest guys are the ones who are average height. I haven't dated really tall guys to give any insight on them.

I'm married now, so I'd be curious if some single girls would put this idea to the test, or just weigh in on their current man. Look at the shape of his fingers and tell me if I'm on to something.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

BTW, I do consider a man's size, but not for the reasons you think. I dated one guy so big that it hurt to have sex with him and I couldn't go down on him without choking. I also had one experience with a guy so small that it surprised me. He must have been 3, 4 inches at best and kinda thin. I'm not shallow, but I was just too weirded out.


----------



## samyeagar

ebp123 said:


> The surest way to know a man's size is to look at the shape of his fingers. If his fingers are the same girth pretty much down to the tip, then he's pretty well endowed. If his fingers get smaller toward the tip, then he's not.
> 
> I've also found that the biggest guys are the ones who are average height. I haven't dated really tall guys to give any insight on them.
> 
> I'm married now, so I'd be curious if some single girls would put this idea to the test, or just weigh in on their current man. Look at the shape of his fingers and tell me if I'm on to something.


I'm a guy, and as average size as they come at between 5.5 and 6" long, and about 5" girth, and my fingers are the same size from hand to tip 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

I really believe that men are way more obsessed in penis size than women are.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

LOL! My theory has fallen flat. Or should that be flaccid?

Seriously, most women aren't so shallow as to make a big deal about size. Men worry about it way more than we ever do.

I heard it explained once that men are so worried because, when they stand next to each other in the urinal, the size of their neighbor viewed from the side makes their neighbor's look bigger than theirs that they are looking straight down on. Who knows!?!?!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Sure, I wondered, but it really wouldn't make a difference with the size. I had a lot of fantasies during the dating period with my husband and I still do. It's funny, I only fantasize about my hubby and no one else. I'm always thinking about sex. It's constantly on my mind. My husband is sexy as heck from head to toe.


----------



## CLucas976

I ponder it. I am terrified of awkward sexual encounters. I sincerely wonder ridiculous things like, "what if it's too small and I don't feel it?" or "what if it's too big and doesn't fit?" because really, I mean, what would you say in that situation? 

I do, however, tell my mind to shut up. lol. The likelihood of either extreme happening, especially to me, is rare. I do a quick "package" check, and then go back to oogling everything else. It doesn't matter what a man is packing to me if he's unable to mentally intrigue and stimulate me. could be the perfect fit and the best lay in the world, strap to it an idiot, and I don't want it.


----------



## Suspecting

CLucas976 said:


> could be the perfect fit and the best lay in the world, strap to it an idiot, and I don't want it.


I once heard that a man is just a strap-on dildo without the strap.


----------



## COguy

I just tell women I'm dating that I'm gigantic, know how to use it, and that I am awesome at oral too.

That way when they sleep with me on the first date, the expectations are low.

But not everyone can be as modest as me...


----------



## kilgore

lol


----------



## Cwtchbunny

No not really, it's not how big it is anyway it's what you do with it


----------



## NatureDave

Since it was loosely covered earlier in this thread, I am going to switch gears and talk about breast size.

I am a breast lover, to me a woman's breasts are the most beautiful things in the world. The shape, the motion, the feel, the softness, the way they gracefully swell from her body...I love everything about breasts. I especially love a woman who loves to be touched and caressed and responds to stimulation.

A woman's breast size is more noticeable than a man's package, but I have never judged a potential partner by breast size. 

I love breasts of all sizes and it's the way a woman carries herself, moves, her graceful curves, legs, butt, all it flowing together is what presents the attractive package. I can delight in A or B cup that fits the person carrying it just as much as a much larger size, even more in some cases. Too large boobs can be too much of a good thing.

And don't get me started on implants. The look isn't natural, much less the motion and the feel. I want a beautiful, teardrop shape that has the right slope and sway, not two perfectly rounded softballs that never move and are up artificially high.

While i can always appreciate nice cleavage, I'm not a big fan of the padded pushup bras that don't let a woman embrace her natural shape.


----------



## doubletrouble

diwali123 said:


> I have a long vagina.


See, that's the deal, right? Things have to fit.


----------



## doubletrouble

I once overheard my gal tell her daughter and one of her friends (without knowing I heard) "size matters, girls, size definitely matters." 

She told me the first time we "did it" that she checked my size through my pants to see if it was gonna fit. It did  But I'm a grower not a shower, proportional and tall, while she's small, so that was a practical consideration.


----------



## Youngwifeylovesherhubby

No. 

I've never been much on size alone. I detest when guys think that's all there is to it. 

Once dated a guy with a choad. Was not pleasant, way too thick and just couldn't reach that spot. However, the deciding factor was his unwillingness to listen to me about what I liked. He literally said, "I know how to do it, so just let me do it." ugh! (he didn't know how to do it) lol

And another time I dated a guy with a much thinner member. He was willing to do just about anything to try and help me finish. I have to say he was one of my favorites. He listened and asked for my input as well as was willing to experiment. 

My absolute favorite? My hubby's. Cliche maybe, but true nonetheless. Probably because he hadn't slept with many women before me, and while he was difficult to train at first he soon realized that pleasing the woman is the key. A happy woman is an eager woman. 

Also his *cough* love sword is just a smidgen thicker than average for his length, and is more than adequate to reach the spot that makes my toes curl, but not so long that he hits my cervix which if it goes on long enough does not feel so good. 


PS: Shane Diesel's pen!$ scares me. That is a prime example of way to fuggin big lol.


----------



## Youngwifeylovesherhubby

*Re: Re: When considering whether to date a man, do you consider this?*



NatureDave said:


> And don't get me started on implants. The look isn't natural, much less the motion and the feel. I want a beautiful, teardrop shape that has the right slope and sway, not two perfectly rounded softballs that never move and are up artificially high.


 Thank you! To me it's the divets that form when they lean forward. It's disturbing. Scars too.


----------

